# Homemade pre packaged meal recipes



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Posted as an alternative to canning for the folks who do not want to can or as a second prep. This lady has a good handle on prepackaged meals that look very edible. I will post the entire link that has the recipes and pictures inclusive. 6 Instant Meals-On-The-Go| Just Add Boiling Water


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not only edible, but appetizing!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you!! They look way better than some of the slop passed off as survival food!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This is far superior to the packs I make. Thanks for sharing, they are printing as I type.


----------

